# Hand Caught Tarpon



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

Not sure if this has already been posted here, but I just saw it.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought noodling was extreme... WOW
Somebody needs a rope with a loop in the end to avoid the last 5 seconds of that.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I wish that girl would shut up


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

That was great. I got a good laugh from that one.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

what an idjit.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

He must have not learned the first time. You can see teeth marks on his arm early in the video before the fish ever hits it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Fng moron. That could not have been good (raking the gills) for that fish.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

and the judges score it..... tarpon wins,, he got pwnd by the tarpon


----------



## FLEABIT (Apr 26, 2008)

sotexhookset said:


> Fng moron. That could not have been good (raking the gills) for that fish.


 Gay


----------

